# Exam Day Reference Book Transportation



## MIPE (Oct 10, 2017)

For those who attended the exam before:

1- Is there a good idea to transport all the exam reference books, codes, notes, ...etc to the exam room? Using a box does not  appear to be a good idea as I have many books that I will be taking to the exam that will need more than one box. I am thinking of a wheeled large travel bag. Any better ideas? I best idea i would imagine is a wheeled table ... Does this thing exist?

2- Is the exam table large enough to have some books on it while writing the exam?

3- During the break hour, do we leave all of our stuff on the table or we will have to take them outside the exam room? In case we can leave them, is the room secure enough?


----------



## User1 (Oct 10, 2017)

1-rolling suitcase, dolly with milk crates of books, backpack. all have been used. whatever is easiest for you and creates the least amount of stress. 

2-typically yes. this varies per exam site. you can probably safely count on a 4ft long by 18 inch deep space. anything smaller than that would be torture!! some people have had success putting crates of books on the table as a bookshelf but the official rule is that you can't. I worked well just having a few different stacks i could pull my books from. 

3-you leave your materials. there are test proctors who stay in the exam room, or they lock it up. i've never had a problem.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Oct 10, 2017)

I used this and the crate that goes with it.  They lock together for easy transport. 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-22-in-Pro-Gear-Cart-Black-222573/205441921

My table was large enough to have references on the table - only the ones I was working with.  most of them stayed on the floor.  I had one box on my left and one on my right.

As for security, I think this would vary based on locations, but I would think that NCEES would be protective of the test materials that are in the room during the break, so can't imagine it being an issue.  I left my stuff in the room.  I have heard a recommendation that you take your calculator along though.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 10, 2017)

1. Yep, I used a big rolly suitcase! If I'd had it (weather permitting, of course), I would have also considered a dolly or a wagon. 

2. Yes, it should be big enough to allow for some room for reference materials. Depending on how many you have, you may need to keep some on the floor (if you're considering using a suitcase, I'd say you're probably going to have some on the floor anyway). I had the equivalent of about two banker's boxes, separated into what I needed for the morning section and the afternoon section (there was a little bit of overlap). I kept the relevant box closer to me to the outside, and pulled what I suspected would be my most used references onto my tabletop.

3. You leave everything inside the room. No one will be inside that room besides the proctors and the other test takers. I took my food, car keys, and wallet out (my phone was in my car), and nothing else. I don't really think the chance of anyone taking anything is that high.  You're all there for the same reason, and I think most people are concerned about themselves, not others or the others' stuff.

Good luck!


----------



## Voomie (Oct 25, 2017)

I only needed 2 binders for each exam so I just carried them in. Most people used dollies or suitcases to bring their libraries in. During lunch I swapped out my binders for the afternoon ones. Most people leave their stuff in the room.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ThrustIssues (Oct 25, 2017)

@Voomie you passed the SE with only two binders at a time?! Any chance these are for sale?

I went with the dolly and milk crate method for the vertical day and was lucky enough to be seated on an aisle. The milk crates stacked into a nice book shelf at the end of the table.


----------



## Voomie (Oct 25, 2017)

ThrustIssues said:


> [mention=33290]Voomie[/mention] you passed the SE with only two binders at a time?! Any chance these are for sale?
> I went with the dolly and milk crate method for the vertical day and was lucky enough to be seated on an aisle. The milk crates stacked into a nice book shelf at the end of the table.


Actually I took transportation. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1 (Oct 26, 2017)

@ThrustIssues this thread is about transportation, but for some reason is in the structural forum. hence your confusion. and mine. haha.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 26, 2017)

@ThrustIssues, @thejulie_PE, @Voomie.

This thread is about how to transport references to the S.E. exam, I believe. @MIPE, clarify or confirm if you must. I think it's your title that is causing the confusion, but the body of your post should explain it to everyone.


----------



## User1 (Oct 26, 2017)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhahahahahaha


----------



## P-E (Oct 26, 2017)




----------

